# Rod for Core50mg7



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Just ordered my new Shimano Core 50MG7 - what do you guys think would be the optimal rod to match this with? ...I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Gloomis , H&H p.783, or Shimano Cumara or Calcutta.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

H&H P783 with EVA Split Grip.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What are you going to use it for?


----------



## rcl301 (Aug 17, 2005)

6'6" Waterloo HP Slam hands down


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Bantam1 said:


> What are you going to use it for?


Mainly shallow water fishing - boat reel/rod - soft plastics/top waters/spoons


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cumara CUC68M


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Is the Cumara considered a freshwater rod? Also could this rod be versatile and handle the slightly bigger lures?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

It is but I know a lot of people using them for inshore in Texas. Several of our pro staff have started using them. I know Jim Franklin seems to be pretty happy with them.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Castaway Skeleton!*

I paired up my Core 100 with my Skeleton it's ridiculous, I can imagine that the new Core coupled with the Skeleton would nearly feel like you're fishing with nothing at all.

I am going to get a new Core 50 and no question put it on my Skeketon or even buy another Skeleton with a bit different action.... awesome!!!!


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

ive got my 50mg on my skelton best combo ive ever fished with rod 3 oz reel 5.5 oz thats a light set up


----------



## lufty (Oct 8, 2009)

Castaway Skeleton for sure.


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got back from Marburgers and picked up the Castaway Skeleton rod - i couldnt even tell I was holding anything! It felt pretty good but I still couldn't make up my mind. Reel should be here tomorrow. Thanks guys


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Phenix Rod*

Phenix ultra MBX ... Sweet, light, sensative. Call Jason 1-877-274-3649 Tell him Freddy told you about the rod.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

http://hooksetgear.com/store/laguna-rods

Since $$ does not seem to be a issue , I will cast my vote for Laguna Waders / Extreme . 3 oz and attacted to MG51, I have not felt a better combo. I try other peeps setups as often as I can.

The other sticks are qaulity as well. See if you can get a demo from hook set .

Fish On



The_Hook said:


> Just ordered my new Shimano Core 50MG7 - what do you guys think would be the optimal rod to match this with? ...I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'd get a Waterloo Slam Mag or a Laguna Extreme Wader II. Don't forget to go with the red Power Pro line. It looks great on that reel!


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

american rodsmith troutmaster lite...WML or Tops and Tails... awesome paring and under 600 for the setup! cant beat that


----------



## dcaroselli (Jul 6, 2006)

I got a 50 and paired mine with 6'-9" HP Slam mag and I very happy with my choice, can't go wrong with any Waterloo, Texas made by people who employ Texans, I spent my money where it counts in the USA and Texas.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Set it up on a Laguna Extreme with the aluminum reelseat..... Whole rig is 8.0oz plus line......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

H & H 783 or a Cumara....

Both are Outstanding rods!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

So where did you end up??? It would be nice to compare them all side by side. I personally do not throw such a nice rig but I have friends who swear by Skeleton and Slam Mag. Shimano Rep was here yesterday showing me the new Saltwater line-up for GLoomis - they have some nice rods. I would assume you want light and sensitive with versatility. Post your final decision. I am curious and love the feedback on different equipment.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

TheSaltwaterLine said:


> So where did you end up??? It would be nice to compare them all side by side. I personally do not throw such a nice rig but I have friends who swear by Skeleton and Slam Mag. Shimano Rep was here yesterday showing me the new Saltwater line-up for GLoomis - they have some nice rods. I would assume you want light and sensitive with versatility. Post your final decision. I am curious and love the feedback on different equipment.


X2.....


----------



## unspokenkid (May 26, 2009)

I wouldnt even use the core in saltwater its not gunna last very long


----------



## The_Hook (Oct 9, 2009)

TheSaltwaterLine said:


> So where did you end up??? It would be nice to compare them all side by side. I personally do not throw such a nice rig but I have friends who swear by Skeleton and Slam Mag. Shimano Rep was here yesterday showing me the new Saltwater line-up for GLoomis - they have some nice rods. I would assume you want light and sensitive with versatility. Post your final decision. I am curious and love the feedback on different equipment.


Well, I was gonna slap it on the Skeleton - but the wifey has talked me into waiting for my "christmas gift" lol so - i'll let you know!


----------

